# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  FM 3/4 Wave Exterminator 500W

## jeik

Αποψε , μετα απο 3 ωρες προσπαθειας ,τελειωσε η κατασκευη , εκεινο το gamma με ψωφησε  :Bored: .
Ειναι με τελειως απλα υλικα , δεν ξερω αν θα αποδωσει οπως ειναι η εργοστασιακη , αλλα νομιζω αξιζε η προσπαθεια.
Εχει μηδενικα στασιμα στην συχνοτητα που την συντονησα.
Αυριο θα ανεβει στον πυλωνα για ΤΕΣΤ.
Παρτε μια γευση  :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αποψε , μετα απο 3 ωρες προσπαθειας ,τελειωσε η κατασκευη , εκεινο το gamma με ψωφησε .
> Ειναι με τελειως απλα υλικα , δεν ξερω αν θα αποδωσει οπως ειναι η εργοστασιακη , αλλα νομιζω αξιζε η προσπαθεια.
> Εχει μηδενικα στασιμα στην συχνοτητα που την συντονησα.
> Αυριο θα ανεβει στον πυλωνα για ΤΕΣΤ.
> Παρτε μια γευση .



δημητρη μια γευση δεν φτανει.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ, ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ.  :Wink: 

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ.

Περιμενω να δω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## FANTASY RADIO ATHENS

μπραβο δημητρη για την κεραια καλη προσπαθεια,σε πια συχνοτητα παιζει,βαλε και τα σχεδια των τυπο αν ειναι καλη να την φτιαξουμε και εμεις μπας και κανουμε καμια εκπομπη και μης τιςπροκοπης

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο Δημήτρη,πολυ καλη κατασκευή που αρεσε το τσέρκι γυρω -γυρω  :Wink: .Καλη επιτυχια να εχει ,ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.Τετοιες προσπαθειες  οπως και του Γιώργου 231 πρεπει να γινονται παραδειγματα προς μιμηση.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μπραβο Δημήτρη,πολυ καλη κατασκευή που αρεσε το τσέρκι γυρω -γυρω .Καλη επιτυχια να εχει ,ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.Τετοιες προσπαθειες  οπως και του Γιώργου 231 πρεπει να γινονται παραδειγματα προς μιμηση.



Δημητρη, ο Δημητρης κατασκευαζει κεραιες πριν απο μενα ,
ΑΛΛΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΕΞΩ ...

Φαντασου ποσο ασχημες ειναι  :Tongue2: .

Αυτη, ειναι μια ομορφη κεραια, γι αυτο και μας την παρουσιασε .

----------


## JIM_6146B

Οχι μόνο φωτογρφίες  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 

και κανα σχεδιάκη με σχόλια  :Blush:  :Blush: 


*Πρός διαχειριστές* 

Να γίνει αν είναι δυαντόν  κατηγορία με κατασκευές ραδιοερασιτεχνων ......για να μην χάνονται τέτοια πόστ .....

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Οχι μόνο φωτογρφίες 
> 
> και κανα σχεδιάκη με σχόλια 
> 
> 
> *Πρός διαχειριστές* 
> 
> Να γίνει αν είναι δυαντόν  κατηγορία με κατασκευές ραδιοερασιτεχνων ......για να μην χάνονται τέτοια πόστ .....




Σωστος, και πες του jeik, να κανει και κανενα κοντινο πλανο, για να δουμε τις πατεντες που εχει κανει.
Φυσικα θελουμε να δουμε και τις γεφυρες και τα swr ...  :Tongue2: 

ΥΓ
JEIK γιατι μας κρυβεις την κεραια εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.
Ολα στην φορα   ...... 

ΥΓ 2.
*Οι δικες μου κεραιες  ειναι πιο ομορφες, δουλευουν πιο καλα, σηκωνουν μεγαλυτερη ισχυ και ειναι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ απο αυτες του Jeik*   :Thumbdown: . . . . 

ΥΓ 3
χιχιχιχιχιχιχι

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, 

ΚΑΤΕΒΑ ΡΕ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΨΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΑΑΑΑ.

----------


## jeik

Oπου  ναναι  θα  βγουν  τα  τελικα  αποτελεσματα  :Smile: .Οντως  εγιναν  ολοημερες  δοκιμες.

Οχι  βρε  στην  ταρατσα  !!!!!. 

ΥΓ .Δεν  ειμαι  ραδιοερασιτεχνης , αλλα  καλιστα  η  κεραια   αυτη , απ'οτι  διαβασα  χρησιμοποιηθηκε  και  για  CB  και  στην  ραδιοερασιτεχνικη  μπαντα , με  τις  αναλογες  διαστασεις  φυσικα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Oπου  ναναι  θα  βγουν  τα  τελικα  αποτελεσματα .Οντως  εγιναν  ολοημερες  δοκιμες.
> 
> Οχι  βρε  στην  ταρατσα  !!!!!. 
> 
> ΥΓ .Δεν  ειμαι  ραδιοερασιτεχνης , αλλα  καλιστα  η  κεραια   αυτη , απ'οτι  διαβασα  χρησιμοποιηθηκε  και  για  CB  και  στην  ραδιοερασιτεχνικη  μπαντα , με  τις  αναλογες  διαστασεις  φυσικα.



Δημητρη, ειμαι απο χθες εδω και περιμενω σχολια και φωτογραφιες.

Οπου και να εισαι (σε υπογειο σε κοντεινερ σε ταρατσα η ακομα και στην NeverLand)*
ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΨΟΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ......
*

----------


## jeik

Με δεδομενο οτι η ιδιοκατασκευη μου μοιαζει με το πρωτοτυπο αλλα ισως να απεχει πολυ σε αποδοση, τα πηγε πολυ καλα.Ακτινοβολει οπως το διπολο με γκαμα.Οι ιδιες ψιλοδιαλειψεις ,αλλα οχι στα ιδια σημεια !!!! Φαινεται οτι εχει διαφορετικο λωβο.Ομως δεν ''γεμιζει'' τον χωρο , δηλ δεν ειδα την ''τρελλη'' διαφορα.
Λογικα η πρωτοτυπη απεχει κατα πολυ προς το καλυτερο.
Αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ειναι τα στασιμα που ενω προχωρεις 3 , 4 μεγακυκλους δεν ανεβαινουν , μου αρεσε πολυ.
Δεν χρειαζεται να πειραξεις το ματς , ανεβοκατεβαζεις το κατακορυφο και συντονιζεις χωρις στασιμα !!!! Χαρακτηριστικα σημειωνω οτι με 50 βαττ εχεις επιστρεφομενα 0,4 βαττ , το πολυ , καθως αλλαζεις συχνοτητες.
Ειναι ομολογουμενος πιο ομορφη και εντυπωσιακη , αλλα μονο κυκλικη εκπομπη , δεν κανει για ημικυκλικη  :Sad: .


-Η κατασκευη , καλιμπραρισμα κλπ εγινε με dummy load ,μαρκας 
basement δηλ σε υπογειο  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes: .

-Η δοκιμη εγινε για λογαριασμο ιδιωτικου ραδιοσταθμου . 

-Η εκπομπη απο πυλωνα σε παρκο κεραιων , σε λοφο. 

-Στιχοι-Μουσικη ........εεε.....συγνωμη μπερδευτικα  :Smile: . 

Θα γραψω περισσοτερα αυριο (διαστασεις , λεπτομεριες , κλπ).

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δηλαδη, μεσα στην Πολη, ηταν σαν το διπολο.

Στα εκτος βγηκες να δεις πως περναγε ?

----------


## jeik

> Δηλαδη, μεσα στην Πολη, ηταν σαν το διπολο.
> 
> Στα εκτος βγηκες να δεις πως περναγε ?



Φυσικα , αφου  εντος  δεν  μου  ''τα  δινε''  ειπα  να  δω  τι  γινεται  παραεξω , αλλα  μια  απο  τα  ιδια.

Προσοχη  μονο  μην  παρεξηγηθουμε , αλλο  η  προχειρη  και  αλλο  η  εργοστασιακη , εκει  μπορει  να  αλλαζουν  πολλα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη,
η κεραια αυτη παιζει σαν την j pole, αρα, δινει καποιες λυσεις πχ σε γαμα ματς, αλλα απο εκει και περα, ειναι μια j pole.

δηλαδη μια απο τα ιδια.

Νομιζω πως ηλθε η ωρα, και για εσενα και για εμενα, να παιξουμε με την slim jim (δηλαδη μια 3λ4 κλειστη)

αν και εχει συζητηθει αρκετα, 
εγω θα πω ξαναπω οτι η πρωτη αναφορα σε αυτην την κεραια μιλαγε για 6 + db, σε αντιθεση με την j pole που βγαζει πολυ λιγοτερα.

----------


## jeik

Μολις  την  τελειωσα  μπηκα  σε  καποιο  Αμερικανικο  φορουμ  που  εγραφαν  για  την  συγκεκριμενη ,κυκλοφορει  τουλαχιστον  απο  το  1980 ,  καθενας  ελεγε  το  μακρυ  του  και  το  κοντο  του.Αυτα  που  συγκρατησα , και  οσο  με  βοηθαν  τα  Αγγλικα  μου ,  ειναι  οτι  τελικα  το  κοματι  που  ακτινοβολει  ειναι  απο  το  στρογγυλο  και  πανω , δηλαδη  σχεδον  τα  λ/2 , αφου  το  μηκος  της  πχ  για  τους  100  ειναι  2,25 μ  μειον  τους  60  ποντους  , παμε  στο  1,8  δηλ  περιπου  λ/2.Το  κοματι  απο  την  στεφανη  και  κατω  ειναι  για  το  γκαμα  ματς  και  μαλλον  δεν  ακτινοβολει.Παντως  ειναι  εντυπωσιακη  λογω  ''μηκους'' , και  ''σχηματος'' :Rolleyes: .

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον , μελετησα καποια σχεδια και ειδα οτι υπαρχουν διαφορές.
Πιστευω οτι ειναι κρισιμες και θα κανω τις απαραιτητες αλλαγες μηπως και εχω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.Παρατηρωντας την εργοστασιακη , νομιζω οτι το γκαμα ειναι παραλληλο με τα κεκλιμενα στοιχεια που στηριζουν τη στεφανη και οχι με το κατακορυφο !!!! και θα βαλω 4 στοιχεια  κι οχι 3 οπως το εχω τωρα (βασιζομενος στο χειρογραφο σχεδιο).

ΥΓ , η τελευταια στα σχεδια θα ειναι η επομενη κατασκευη  :Smile: .

----------


## a14

Παιδιά έχω δοκιμάσει την παραπάνω κεραία  στην έκδοση 3kw και τα αποτέλεσματα ήταν εντυπωσιακά.Με 300w το σήμα που έβγαζε στον αέρα ήταν το ίδιο με το σήμα collinear 2διπολων με ισχύ 1kw.

----------


## weather1967

Αντε Δημητρη καλη επιτυχια 
Εγώ θυμαμαι την δεκαετια του 80 ,αυτη η κεραια 3/4 το ιδιο σχημα,επαιζε πολυ στα CB 27 mhz.
Μηπως αντι για τσερκι για την στεφανη ,θα ηταν καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα φυλλο λαμαρινα ? να το κοψεις και να το περασεις γυρω-γυρω ,επειδη το τσερκι εχει κενα και δεν ειναι συμπαγες ,μπας και παιζει ρολο και αυτο .

----------


## jeik

Mετα απο 5+ ωρες , η νεα βερσιον ειναι γεγονος .

Επισης το κουφο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι εκαψα  :Crying:  !!!! λιγο το χερι μου ως εξης :
Με ανοιχτο το exciter 45 watt , σκαλιζα το γκαμα για λιγοτερα στασιμα ,οκ τα ριχνω , την εχω σχεδον ξαπλωμενη , μετα κραταω ενα μαρκαδορο για να σημειωσω ενα σημειο πανω στο ραντιειτορ και το δαχτυλο μου ακουμπαει ασυναισθητα το μεταλλο , ε λοιπον νιωθω ενα τσιμπημα και καψιμο μαζι.Την ακουσα στερεοφωνικα  :W00t: .
Σημειωνω οτι ακουμπησα το κατακορυφο  ενω  η  παλαμη  μου  ηταν  πολυ  κοντα  στη  στεφανη.Και επισης αν βαλω το χερι μου σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο αναμεσα στα ραντιαλς και ταυτοχρονα πλησιασω στο χιλιοστο και το κατακορυφο ''ζεστενεται'' ολη η παλαμη !!!!!! Το κατακορυφο δεν εχει καμια ωμικη επαφη με τον κονεκτορα , το ηλεκτρικο πεδιο που σχηματιζεται μεταξυ των τεσσαρων ραβδων και του κατακορυφου ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  :Smile: .(Νιωθω οτι εκει βρισκεται ολο το μυστικο της κεραιας , ελπιζω να το βρω) .
Παιδια , επαθα πλακα  :Bored: .
Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Α14 για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες του , και αναμενω τις σωστες διαστασεις γιατι προς το παρον προχωραω στα τυφλα.
Να και μερικες φωτο , (απο εκπομπη δεν ξερω τι θα κανει  :Confused1:  ).

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο Δημητρη ωραια κατασκευη,μονο βαλε και λιγο σιλικονη στην μαυρη φουσκα που εχεις για στεγανοποιηση,και ειδικα στην πανω πλευρα της,που βγαινει το radial ,εκτος αν ηδη εχεις βαλει και δεν φαινεται. :Wink: 
Αντε και καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι στις δοκιμες ,αν και μετραει η ολη προσπαθεια και το μερακη :Smile:

----------


## jeik

Eυχαριστω , οσο για τη σιλικονη , δεν ανησυχω , προς το παρον δεν προκειται να μεινη αναρτημενη εξω.Οταν με το καλο μαθω κατι λεπτομερειες , οπως προανεφερα , θα γινουν τα τελικα και το ''φινιρισμα'' :Smile: .Μετα θα ανακοινωθουν , σχεδια-λεπτομερειες για να σχοληθουν κι αλλοι , και να τη φτιαξουν.
Δημητρη , αυτο που με ενθουσιασε και μου εκανε ''κλικ'' ειναι αυτο το κουφο με το ηλ. πεδιο που προειπα , και μου ενισχυει την ορεξη για ψαξιμο. 

*Και κατι σημαντικο που θα ηθελα να μαθω*.Αυτες που εβλεπες για CB , σε τι υψος εφτανε η στεφανη ,εστω αν θυμασαι με το ματι στο περιπου , σε σχεση με ολο το μηκος της? Αυτη τωρα ειναι σε λ/4 (υψος στεφανης), και το κατακορυφο ειναι με αποσπωμενα στοιχεια ,περαν του οτι ''μπαινοβγαινει'' κιολας το πανω κοματι, πραγμα που δινει την δυνατοτητα να προσθεσω πολλα , ή να αφαιρεσω , με την προυποθεση να μενει η στεφανη στο ιδιο υψος , και να χρησιμοποιηθει σε μεγαλο ευρος συχνοτητων ,απο 20 εως 150 ΜΗΖ !!!!!.

Mηπως  εβλεπες  αυτην ?

----------


## weather1967

Ελα Δημητρη ναι,αυτην εβλεπα τοτε παλαιοτερα στα CB απο οτι θυμαμαι , ηταν καπου η στεφανη στο 1,20-1,5 μετρο καπου εκει μεσα ηταν απο το κατω μερος της κεραιας.
Ναι βλεπω οτι εχεις βαλει αποσπωμενα κομματια αλουμινιου ,και μαλιστα διακρινετε και ενας σφικτηρας στο πανω στοιχειο ,για να μπορεις να ανεβοκατεβαζεις και μετα να λοκαρεις με τον σφικτηρα.
Κατω μεταξυ των 4 radials ειναι το ολο μυστικο του πραγματος και καλα θα κανεις να το ψαξεις για περαιτερω βελτιωσεις αυτης.
Και προσεξε να μην τσουρουφλιστής πάλι  :Wink: ,κλεινουμε τα μηχανηματα και μετα ανεβοκατεβαζουμε το στοιχειο . :Biggrin: 
Δυο πραγματα μου αρεσαν σαν καινοτομιες 
1) Το στρογγυλο πλαστικο καπακι απο ταπερ ,που το περασες μεσα απο το κεντρικο στοιχειο,και περασες δετικο πλαστικο καλωδιων και ανοιγωντας 2 τρυπες στο στρογγυλο καπακι του ταπερ επιασες τα 4 radial ,μεμονομενα βεβαια πανω στο στρογγυλο καπακι του ταπερ .Μπορουσες για πιο γερα εκει να κοψεις με μια σεγα ενα στρογγυλο κοματι ξυλο φαρδυ καπου 1,5 cm αντι του πλαστικου καπακιου ταπερ και να το εβαφες για να μην σαπιση .Η να επερνες απο κανα super market κανα μικρο πλαστικο δισκο σερβιρισματος που εχει χοντρο πλαστικο και να το εκοβες με τη σεγα η με κανα dreamel αν εχεις ,σε στρογγυλο σχημα,να του ανοιγες και μια τρυπα στην μεση και να το εβαζες για πιο γερο,απο το καπακη του ταπερ.
2) To στεφανι που αντικατεστησε το τσερκι,και το περασες μεσα απο το αλουμινιο

----------


## jeik

-Και προσεξε να μην τσουρουφλιστής πάλι  :Wink: ,κλεινουμε τα μηχανηματα και μετα ανεβοκατεβαζουμε το στοιχειο . :Biggrin: 
Το   γνωριζω  το  φαινομενο , αλλα  δεν  περιμενα  να  εχει  το  κατακορυφο  τετοια  ενεργεια !!!! Μπρος  στα  καλη  τι 'ναι  ο  πονος :Biggrin: .

 -Το στρογγυλο πλαστικο καπακι απο ταπερ ,που το περασες μεσα απο το κεντρικο στοιχειο,και περασες δετικο πλαστικο καλωδιων.
Θα  ηταν  πολυ  γυφτικο  να  βαλω  καπακι  απο  ταπερ  :Biggrin: , κοντα  επεσες , ειναι  καπακι  απο  θηκη  CD , εχει  και  ετοιμη  πατουρα  στο  κεντρο  για  σωστο  κοψιμο , αλλα  ειναι  μικρο  και  παει  πολυ  κατω , εμποδιζει  το  βραχυκυκλωτηρα  να  κανει  ολη  τη  διαδρομη , που  θα  μου  παει  ομως , θα  βρω  και  θα  κοψω  ακριβως  ενα  πιο  μεγαλο   :Smile: .

----------


## jeik

Tα  αποτελεσματα  αποδοσης  της  εν  λογω  κεραιας  ειναι  ακρως  ικανοποιητικα  :Rolleyes: .
Οντως , αν  και  ιδιοκατασκευη , εχει  πολυ  καλυτερη  ακτινοβολια  ακομη  και  απο  το  διπολο  με  γκαμα  ματς , δεν  μπορω  να  το  μεταφρασω  σε  ποσοστα , με  απλο  οργανο  μετρησης  σηματος  σε  δεκτη , μου  φερνει  στα  2 χλμ  8  μοναδες , το  διπολο  5 , και  πρακτικα  σε  σημειο  που  δεν  περναει  το  διπολο  με  τιποτα  αυτην  περναει  καπως , ιδια  βαττ , ιδια  συχνοτητα , περιπου  ιδια  χρονικη  περιοδο , και  μαλιστα  με  χειροτερο  καλωδιο  απο  του  διπολου.
Και  επισης  σημειωνω  οτι  το  διπολο  εχει  και  τον  ιστο  πισω  του  που  του  ενισχυει  καπως  την  ακτινοβολια  προς  την  κατευθυνση  που  εγινε  ο   ελεγχος.
Θα  ηταν  αδικο  να  την  συγκρινω  με  το  κεραιοσυστημα   κολινεαρ  τριων στοιχειων  που  χρησιμοποιουμε  , οποτε  δεν  το  αναφερω.
Αλλωστε  μιλαμε  και  για  κυκλικη  εκπομπη.
Λογικα , αν  χρησιμοποιησουμε  εργοστασιακη  ειμαστε  αρχοντες.

----------


## tsakmaki

Φιλε, jeik, ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εγιναν απο την εκπομπη στο βουνο?

----------


## jeik

> Φιλε, jeik, ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εγιναν απο την εκπομπη στο βουνο?



Oxι  ακριβως  βουνο , λοφος.

----------


## nikos-b

δημητρη σου εστιλα e-mail ελπίζω να το πήρες.

----------


## radioamateur

> Παιδιά έχω δοκιμάσει την παραπάνω κεραία στην έκδοση 3kw και τα αποτέλεσματα ήταν εντυπωσιακά.Με 300w το σήμα που έβγαζε στον αέρα ήταν το ίδιο με το σήμα collinear 2διπολων με ισχύ 1kw.



α14  μήπως έχεις τις διαστάσεις της εργοστασιακής;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## jeik

Να και μερικες φωτο που τις κατεβασα παλια απο το ιντερνετ, μαλλον ιδιοκατασκευη , αλλα τα σπαει , ειδικα το κομματι με το γκαμα  :Tongue: .

----------


## jeik

Βελτιωμενη.

----------


## nikos-b

εδώ παραθέτω μια φωτογραφεία που έβγαλα σήμερα από μια εργοστασιακή 3/4 τι πιο ενδιαφέρων κομμάτι.

----------


## radioamateur

Νικο δοκιμασες εργοστασιακή;Αν ναι πες μας τι εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## nikos-b

όχι δεν την δοκίμασα δεν είναι δική μου η κεραία είναι ενός γνωστού τις διάστασής τις έχω δώσει στον jeik απλά δεν έχω ακόμα στο χέρι μου τους συντονισμούς με .( το χαρτί από το εργοστάσιο ) που συνοδεύει την εν λόγο κεραία .η κεραία δεν έχει δοκιμαστή ποτε  αν δεις την φώτο είναι ακόμα πιασμένη με τσέρκι και δεν ξέρω πότε θα την δοκιμάσει αυτός .για να μου τη δώσει σε μενα  δεν το κόβω . :Crying:

----------


## WIZARD

*nikos-b* 





> εδώ παραθέτω μια φωτογραφεία που έβγαλα σήμερα από μια εργοστασιακή 3/4 τι πιο ενδιαφέρων κομμάτι.



Αν θελεις βαλε λιγες ακομα φοτογραφιες ,γιατι εργοστασιακες κεραιες 
δεν βλεπουμε καθε μερα  :Wink:

----------


## nikos-b

δεν εχω αλλες φωτογραφιες και αυτη με το ζορι την εβγαλα.

----------


## nikos-b

δημητρη τη έγινε ρε φίλε με την παλιοκερεα  έβγαλες καμιά άκρη; απορώ και ξιστε με το site έχει τόσα μέλη ενας   μα ένας  δεν την έχει αγοράσει ποτέ αυτήν την ριμαδοκερεα να βοηθήσει τον φίλο μας τον geik να βγάλει μια άκρη που παιδεύετε τόσο καιρό;

----------


## jeik

> δημητρη τη έγινε ρε φίλε με την παλιοκερεα έβγαλες καμιά άκρη; απορώ και ξιστε με το site έχει τόσα μέλη ενας μα ένας δεν την έχει αγοράσει ποτέ αυτήν την ριμαδοκερεα να βοηθήσει τον φίλο μας τον geik να βγάλει μια άκρη που παιδεύετε τόσο καιρό;



Nικο , ο  καιρος  γαρ  εγγυς  :Smile:  , ειπαμε  οτι  την  δοκιμασε  ο Α14  και  ειναι  απολυτα  ευχαριστημενος , εγω  εχω  ακομη  2  πραγματα  να  αλλαξω ,

1ον  στο  κατω  κοματι  του  γκαμα  να  βαλω  χαλκινο (τωρα  ειναι  αλουμινιο)

2ον  το  καλαμακι  να  βρω   μασιφ  αλουμινιο (τωρα  εχω  κουφιο)
αραγε  αυτα  να  ειναι  τοσο  κρισιμα ? θα  δουμε.
Αν  δεν  πετυχω  κι  ετσι  τιποτα   :Lol:  , ο  γιαπωνεζος  αντιγραφεας  ''Jeik''  σηκωνει  τα  χερια  ψηλα.
Τι  να  πω  δεν  ξερω , χρειαζομαι  οπωσδηποτε  συνεργατη  για  περαιτερω  δοκιμες , σε  λιγο  καιρο  θα  γινει.
Αλλιως  θα  δοκιμασω  την  Jpole ή τρομπονι , και   για  σιγουρια  θα  παω  στην  Φλωρινα  να  παρω  απο  κει , εχει  κατι  χαλκινα  πρωτης  ποιοτητας  :Tongue2:  , ή  θα  παρω  καμια  τρομπετα  να  την  παιζω  να  βγαλω  και  κανα  φραγκο   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: .Αν  και   τις  τελευταιες  μερες  ειναι  της  μοδας  το  βιολι , λογω  EUROVISION  :Lol: .

----------


## nikos-b

Ε Ωραία γιατί λοιπόν ρε φίλε Α14 Δεν μας ανεβάζεις στο site καμιά φώτο από την κεραία αυτή; αν την έχεις ακόμα βεβαία επίσης ο φίλος Α14 δεν μα είπε την ακτινοβολία που κάνει αυτί η κερεά ..ήταν χαμηλά ήταν ψιλά ; και αν είναι τόσο καλή γιατί ρε διμιτρη εσύ ακουγεσε όπως ένα απλό δίπολο;

----------


## jeik

Νικο , ο Α14 εχει κανει τα παντα για να βοηθησει και τον ευχαριστω και παλι , απο κει και περα ειπαμε ο καθενας βαδιζει μονος του , και τιποτα δεν μενει αλυτο.
Λοιπον , αποψε , μ επιασε μια λοξα και ενας εγωισμος οτι κατι πρεπει να γινει ,εκανα το σταυρο μου και πηγα στις εγκαταστασεις.
-Κατοπιν τηλεφωνικης επικοινωνιας με τον Γιωργο 231 , μου καρφωθηκε μια λεπτομερεια περι του μηκους του στοιχειου , αγνοησα τον εργοστασιακο τυπο 9212/F και υπολογισα το μηκος που βγαζει το προγραματακι στο σαιτ που παρεθεσε ο Γιωργος 231 http://www.m0ukd.com/Slim_Jim/index.php ,δηλαδη αν πχ για τους 108 ειναι 2,17 μετρα εργοστασιακα στο  σαιτ  το  βγαζει  14 ποντους κοντυτερο , το κοντυνα λοιπον και τι εγινε ? *αισθητη διαφορα προς το καλυτερο  ,* φυσικα αν και το γκαμα ηταν ρυθμισμενο για 0 στασιμα , ανεβηκαν με τα νεα δεδομενα , αλλα δεν ειχα το χρονο να το ξαναρυθμισω.Εγιναν μετρησεις , πολυ καλα.
Δηλαδη τελικα εχουμε με ενα ''κουτουρου'' προς το παρον μηκος που δεν συμφωνει με τον κατασκευαστη (αλλα δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν δεν συμφωνει),και με στασιμα κιολας , καλυτερη ακτινοβολια  :Thumbup: .
Μετα απο δοκιμες θα βρεθει το ιδανικο μηκος  :Smile:  και πλεον θα εχουμε θεμαααα  :Wink: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, μιας και κανεις ακομα δοκιμες, σε εμενα ο τυπος αυτος της 3/4λ ειχε προβλημα.
βασικα υπολογιζα με το προγραμμα το μηκος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν 2 ΜΗz διαφορα προς τα απανω.

Ετσι αρχισα κι εγω τις δοκιμες και τελικα βρηκα οτι στην j πρεπει το μηκος να ειναι 
*ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ 3/4 ΤΟΥ λ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ 1/4 ΤΟΥ λ, χωρις συντελεστες* χωρις τιποτα.
Βεβαια εγω δουλευω με χαλκο και εσυ με αλουμινιο.

Για αυτο κανε και μια δοκιμη με τον παραπανω υπολογισμο

Παραδειγμα
100 ΜΗΖ = 300/100/4 *3 = 2,25 μετρα (το μεγαλο) και
100 ΜΗΖ = 300/100/4     = 0,75 Μετρα  (το μικρο)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δες τους τυπους και δοκιμασε το ιδιο στην exterminator (σε οτι αφορα το μηκος του κεντρικου στοιχειου)

----------


## nikos-b

Ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορεί να μι μπορούμε να βρούμε τόσα άτομα εδώ μέσα τον τύπο από αυτήν την γ******η κεραία !! δεν μπορώ εγώ επειδή  δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν καθόλου αγγλικά  για ψαχτε το σε κανένα σιτε ορέ παιδιά όλο κάτι θα υπάρχει..εγώ έχω γνωστό που έχει το προσπεκτ αλλά το κρατάει για την πάρτι του ..είναι μυστήριος ο κόσμος τελικά.επίσης ξέρει κανίς πως εκπέμπει αυτή η κεραία ..δύνη ύψος στο σήμα είναι λέτε κάτι ανάλογο με την 5/8 η την γραουν πλεει..αν είναι σαν ένα απλό γκάμα ματς δεν μου κάνει έμενα προσωπικά επειδή είμαι πολύ χαμηλά..

----------


## jeik

Το  τεστ  εγινε  , εβαλα  1,9  και  1,8  μετρα  αλλα  δεν  τραβαει , οποτε  παμε  απο  2  και  πανω , ανα  10  ποντους  και  βλεπουμε  πως  θα  παει , μετα  θα  γινει  και  τραμπα  στο  καλωδιο   και  πρεπει  ειπαμε  να  βρω  μασιφ  αλουμινιενιο  σωληνακι  και  χαλκινη  μητρα  για  το  γκαμα  και  αλουμινιενια  βαση  για  τον  κονεκτορα , ισως  ψυλοι  στ' αχυρα  να  ειναι  αυτα  αλλα........που  ξερεις  ισως.
Θελω  κι  εναν  μερακλη  να  κανει  μετρησεις  εξ  αποστασεως  γιατι  ο  δικος  μου  εδω  ειναι   για  τα  μπαζα , και  βαρεθηκα  να  ανεβοκατεβαινω  τον  λοφο   :Blink: .
Α'  και  ο  τυπος  υπολογισμου  που  παρεθεσες  ειναι  γνωστος  , καπως  ετσι  ειχα  αρχισει  να  την  μετραω  αλλα , ξερεις , πολλες  μερες , αλλαγη  στην  αλλαγη  , εργοστασιακος  υπολογισμος  παραλληλα  , ηρθαν  ολα  μαζι  και  χαθηκε  η  μπαλα  :Biggrin: .

----------


## jeik

> Ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορεί να μι μπορούμε να βρούμε τόσα άτομα εδώ μέσα τον τύπο από αυτήν την γ******η κεραία !! δεν μπορώ εγώ επειδή δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν καθόλου αγγλικά για ψαχτε το σε κανένα σιτε ορέ παιδιά όλο κάτι θα υπάρχει..εγώ έχω γνωστό που έχει το προσπεκτ αλλά το κρατάει για την πάρτι του ..είναι μυστήριος ο κόσμος τελικά.επίσης ξέρει κανίς πως εκπέμπει αυτή η κεραία ..δύνη ύψος στο σήμα είναι λέτε κάτι ανάλογο με την 5/8 η την γραουν πλεει..αν είναι σαν ένα απλό γκάμα ματς δεν μου κάνει έμενα προσωπικά επειδή είμαι πολύ χαμηλά..



Νικο , απο  τα  λιγα  αγγλικα  που  γνωριζω  καταλαβα  οτι  το  σημα  το  κραταει  χαμηλα  και  ετσι  πετυχαινει  μεγαλυτερη  αποσταση , αυτο  γινεται  απο  τα  αναποδα  ραντιαλ  που  εχει.

Μήπως  πρεπει  να  δοκιμασω  καμια  ground plain  αναποδα ???? ρε  λες ???

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη ... ξερεις ... εγω ειμαι ο lofo spesialist 

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχααααα

----------


## jeik

> ; και αν είναι τόσο καλή γιατί ρε διμιτρη εσύ ακουγεσε όπως ένα απλό δίπολο;



Γιατι , δεν εχω την εργοστασιακη ρε Νικο  :Smile: .

Λεω οτι αν καταφερω την αντιγραφη να την βγαλω καλα , σιγουρα η εργοστασιακη που εχει κι ενα καρο λεφτα κατι παραπανω θα βγαλει.
Αυτο που με ξενιζει ρε παιδια ειναι οτι για τις αλλες κεραιες που πουλανε εχουν και το διαγραμα ακτινοβολιας-γραφικη παρασταση , γι αυτην τιποτα  :Confused1:  , περιεργο.

----------


## jeik

Παντως , αυτην  η  εταιρια  φαινεται  να   μιλαει  τιμια , και  αναλυει  περιπου  τι  παιζεται  με  την  κεραια , παρακαλω  οποιος  θελει  ας  μεταφρασει  το  ζουμι.

http://fmbroadcastantenna.com/facts_about_gain.html

----------


## nikos-b

δημητρη κοίτα αν είχα σταθερό μισθο θα την επερνα αβλεπη ..δεν είναι πολλά τα 200 ευρώ στο έχω στήλη και σε λινκ ..πήρα τον 741 δεν μπορεί να την φέρι γ@$#%^&**ο αλλά όπως είπα δεν  με ενδιαφερι γιατί  το σήμα το στέλνει χαμιλα ..όπως λες .. δεν μου κάνει. :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## mits

> Παντως , αυτην η εταιρια φαινεται να μιλαει τιμια , και αναλυει περιπου τι παιζεται με την κεραια , παρακαλω οποιος θελει ας μεταφρασει το ζουμι.
> 
> http://fmbroadcastantenna.com/facts_about_gain.html



 
Με λίγα λόγια λέει ότι η συγκεκριμένη κεραία αποδίδει σαν μία κολίνεαρ τεσσάρων διπόλων και έχει πραγματικά κυκλική εκπομπή (omnidirectional - προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις) αφού τοποθετείται στην κορυφή του ιστού, σε αντίθεση με τα δίπολα όπου ο ιστός παραμορφώνει κάπως το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας. Το κέρδος την είναι 3db, δηλαδή διπλασιάζει την ισχύ του πομπού (έχεις π.χ 50 βατ στην έξοδο του πομπού και 100 βατ ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ) μείον τις απώλειες της καθόδου. 
Για το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας λέει ότι "λόγω της ασυνήθιστα μεγάλου μήκους σχεδίασης 0,82 μήκους κύματος, εκπέμπει μια έντονη στενή ακτίνα από χαμηλής γωνίας ακτινοβολία στον ορίζοντα", προφανώς εννοεί ότι το σήμα δεν χάνεται ακτινοβολώντας προς τον ουρανό.

Αρκετά αισιόδοξα τα λέει, πάντως εμένα κάτι μου κάνει και σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω κανά φράγκο να την τσιμπήσω. Έχετε βρει από που συμφέρει καλύτερα να την πάρει κανείς; Από το site από πάνω βγαίνει 400 δολλάρια (δηλαδή περίπου 285 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το μετατροπέα του google), αλλά σίγουρα θα έχει και τελωνείο, αφού έρχεται από Αμερική και κοστίζει τόσο.
Εννοείται αν την πάρω είναι στη διάθεσή σου για αντιγραφή!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Με λίγα λόγια λέει ότι η συγκεκριμένη κεραία αποδίδει σαν μία κολίνεαρ τεσσάρων διπόλων και έχει πραγματικά κυκλική εκπομπή (omnidirectional - προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις) αφού τοποθετείται στην κορυφή του ιστού, σε αντίθεση με τα δίπολα όπου ο ιστός παραμορφώνει κάπως το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας. Το κέρδος την είναι 3db, δηλαδή διπλασιάζει την ισχύ του πομπού (έχεις π.χ 50 βατ στην έξοδο του πομπού και 100 βατ ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ) μείον τις απώλειες της καθόδου. 
> Για το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας λέει ότι "λόγω της ασυνήθιστα μεγάλου μήκους σχεδίασης 0,82 μήκους κύματος, εκπέμπει μια έντονη στενή ακτίνα από χαμηλής γωνίας ακτινοβολία στον ορίζοντα", προφανώς εννοεί ότι το σήμα δεν χάνεται ακτινοβολώντας προς τον ουρανό.
> 
> Αρκετά αισιόδοξα τα λέει, πάντως εμένα κάτι μου κάνει και σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω κανά φράγκο να την τσιμπήσω. Έχετε βρει από που συμφέρει καλύτερα να την πάρει κανείς; Από το site από πάνω βγαίνει 400 δολλάρια (δηλαδή περίπου 285 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το μετατροπέα του google), αλλά σίγουρα θα έχει και τελωνείο, αφού έρχεται από Αμερική και κοστίζει τόσο.
> Εννοείται αν την πάρω είναι στη διάθεσή σου για αντιγραφή!



Νομιζω Δημητρη, απο εδω

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html

Αν και απο οτι βλεπω , τωρα ειναι πιο ακριβη
(την ειχαν 200 ευρω)

----------


## mits

> Νομιζω Δημητρη, απο εδω
> 
> http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html
> 
> Αν και απο οτι βλεπω , τωρα ειναι πιο ακριβη
> (την ειχαν 200 ευρω)



Ναι, την ανέβασε. Έχει και ΦΠΑ αυτός και κάτι μεταφορικά λύσσα, αλλά δεν θα έχει τελωνείο, επειδή είναι από Ευρώπη.

----------


## jeik

Υπαρχει  και  ενα  επιπλεον  προβλημα  που  περιπλεκει  τα  πραγματα.
Οι  κεραιες   ανφερονται  με  διαφορετικα  ονοματα  :Confused1: .
Η  μια  Predator 350 euros , kai   η  αλλη  Exterminator  250 , δεν  κολαμε  στην  τιμη  βεβαια , το  προβλημα  ειναι  οτι  εμφανιζονται  ως  διαφορετικες , αν  δεις  Γιωργο  στην  pcs  που  πουλαει  την Exterminator  λεει : *Better  than  predator* , και   συναμα  δεν  γραφει  τα  οσα  ωραια  αναλυουν  οι  αλλοι.
Αντε  τωρα  βρες  τωρα  ακρη  αν  ειναι  ιδιες  η  οχι  και  πια  ειναι  πιο Better  :Rolleyes:  , εγω  προσωπικα  μπορω  να  την  παρω , αλλα  πια  απο  τις  2 ? επειδη  ειμαι  πολυ  ιδιοτροπος  θα  ανρωτιεμαι   συνεχεια    ''μήπως  η  αλλη  ηταν  καλυτερη ?'' 
Και  το  πιο  σπαστικο  ειναι  οτι  δεν  ειδα  ακομη  αυτο  το  κατι  που  θα  με  ωθησει  στην  αγορα  της.Νομιζω  οτι  εχω  κανει  πολυ  καλη  αντιγραφη ,θα  την  βγαλω  μια  φωτο  μερα  και  θα  το  διαπιστωσετε.
Οι  διαστασεις  που  εβαλα  ειναι  εργοστασιακες  και  λεμε  τωρα  μηπως  κατι  λεπτομερειες  που  εγραψα  πιο  πανω  κανουν  τοσο  τρελη  διαφορα , δεν  ξερω , εμπιστευομαι  τον  Α14  που  εγραψε  τα  καλυτερα , αλλα  προσεξτε  κατι  που  σκεφτηκα.
Ειναι  πολυ  σοβαρο , και  σε  συνδιασμο  με  τα  γραφομενα  τους  οτι  η  ακτινοβολια  της  ειναι  ενας  πλατυς  αλλα  λεπτος  δισκος , υποψιαζομαι  το  εξης ! Οπως  ειπα  την  δοκιμασα  σε  λοφο , ας  πουμε  100  μετρα  υψομετρο , οταν  ειμαι  σε  καποιο  σημειο  που  παραδοσιακα  το  διπολακι  εχει  διαλειψη , αυτην  περναει  σφαιρα !! αλλα  καθως  κινουμαι  πιο  χαμηλα  αρχιζουν  τα  περιεργα , καταλαβατε  τι  μπορει  να  παιζεται ? ισως  πρεπει  να  μπει  σε  φλατ (μεσα  στην  πολη)  για  να  δω  εκει  πως  συμπεριφερεται , να  την  μετραω  στο  ιδιο  επιπεδο  :Wink:  , αλλα  δεν  υπαρχει  αυτη  η  δυνατοτητα  προς  το  παρον , αλλλωστε  εκτος  απο  τα   λινκ  απαγορευεται  η  εκπομπη  απο  κατοικημενη  περιοχη.
Αυτα  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

"λόγω της ασυνήθιστα μεγάλου *μήκους σχεδίασης 0,82 μήκους κύματος,* εκπέμπει μια έντονη στενή ακτίνα από χαμηλής γωνίας ακτινοβολία στον ορίζοντα"

Δοκιμασες αυτο το μηκος ?

----------


## jeik

> "λόγω της ασυνήθιστα μεγάλου *μήκους σχεδίασης 0,82 μήκους κύματος,* εκπέμπει μια έντονη στενή ακτίνα από χαμηλής γωνίας ακτινοβολία στον ορίζοντα"
> 
> Δοκιμασες αυτο το μηκος ?



 :Smile:  το  προσεξες  ε ? , χθες  το  βραδυ  το  ειδα   κι  εγω , δεν  το  δοκιμασα  ακομη , θα  το  δοκιμασω  κι  αυτο  :Smile: .

Αμα  σας  πω  και  το  αλλο ........θα  κουφαθητε .....  την  ανεβασα  στον  ιστο  ,αλλο  1,5  μετρα  και  ακουγοταν  χειροτερα  :Confused1:  , αντε  τωρα  βγαλε  συμπερασμα  :Cursing: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αμα  σας  πω  και  το  αλλο ........θα  κουφαθητε .....  την  ανεβασα  στον  ιστο  ,αλλο  1,5  μετρα  και  ακουγοταν  χειροτερα  , αντε  τωρα  βγαλε  συμπερασμα .



αρχισε να σκαβεις ..  :Tongue2: 

 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## nikos-b

Δημήτρη κανένα νέο οεεεοο οεεεοοο;;;έμαθα σήμερα ότι είναι ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης από θεσσαλονικη που κάνει κεραίες ,ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι έχει και σαιτ κάτι με λάμδα ίσως να μπορέσει να την κάνει αυτός αλλά έψαξα στο γκουγκλ και δεν το βρήκα ..άντε ρε παιδιά κάντε κάτι δώστε πρώτα εσείς τα λεφτά και αν κάνει να αγοράσω και εγώ μη πιαστώ πρώτα εγώ κορόιδο !!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jeik

Νικο , στατιστικα  ,εδω  και  πολλα  χρονια , οταν  επεμενα  σε  καποιο  θεμα , παντα  εβρισκα  την  ακρη , ισως  να  παρει  καιρο , αλλα  την  ακρη  θα την  βρω.Καθε  μερα  που  περναει , ολο  και  καποια  λεπτομερεια  για  το  τι  πρεπει  να  αλλαξω  μου  ερχεται  στο  μυαλο , αλλα  δεν  υπαρχει  παντα  χρονος , σιγα  σιγα , το  μυστικο  ειναι  το  ψαξιμο  και  οι  δοκιμες , ειναι  να  το  παρεις   εγωιστικα  το  θεμα.
Θυμιζω  μερικες  επιτυχιες >>>>
α)ενα  πλλ  του  CDM ψηφιακο  αρεφιαζε , προσπαθωντας  να  λυσω  ενα  προβλημα  θορυβου  στην  πλακετα , ελυσα  και  το  θορυβο  και  το  αρεφιασμα , τελειως  τυχαια , πρακτικα , ουτε  θεωριες  και  τετοια , ουτε  ο  κατασκευαστης  μπορει  να  βρει  τι  εκανα   :Smile: .
β)Το  λινεαρ  που  οι  περισσοτεροι  βγαζαν   30~35  βαττ  το εκανα  να  βγαζει  50 + σε  ολη  τη  μπαντα.
γ)το  πλλ  της  σμαρτ  κιτ  εβγαζε  αναλογα  με  τη  συχνοτητα  διαφορετικο  ποσοστο  διαμορφωσης , μετα  απο  πειραματα  το  εκανα  σε  εντασεις  τουρμπο  σε  ολες  τις  συχνοτητες.....
και  πολλες  αλλες  πατεντες  που  δεν  θυμαμαι  αυτη  τη  στιγμη , και  ειπα , πετυχαν  χωρις  τυπους-θεωριες-νομους-υπολογισμους , μονο  με  ανορθοδοξες  μεθοδους  - παραλογες  πρακτικες  και  πολυ ψαξιμο.

Οπότε , αραξε  φιλαρακι , πιες  το φραπε  σου  και  την  πατεντα  μολις  πετυχει  θα  στην  κανω δωρο  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## jeik

Εχουμε  αποτελεσματα.
Περισσοτερα  αυριο  :Smile: .

----------


## nikos-b

ρε μητσο τη θα γινι απο αύριο σε αύριο μας πας αλλά δεν βλέπουμε νέα :Confused1:  :Rolleyes:  :Bored:  :Angry:  :Cursing:  !

----------


## jeik

Νικο , προς το παρον χτυπα το τρομπονι , ειναι κορυφη  :Smile: .

----------


## jeik

επεσε παλι η τιμη 

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html

Στο ζουμι τωρα , πριν λιγες μερες περιμενοντας να αναψει το πρασινο σε καποια διασταυρωση , αν δεν κανω λαθος στο Περιστερι , φωτογραφησα μια  :Rolleyes:  , το περιεργο ειναι οτι τα κατω 4 στοιχεια ειναι το 1/4 σε μηκος απ' οτι ολη η κεραια κι οχι το 1/3 οπως φαινεται στο σαιτ  :Confused1:  , οπου κι εκει εχει 2 διαφορετικες φωτογραφιες που φαινεται ξεκαθαρα η διαφορα του μηκους , στη μια το κεντρικο ειναι διπλασιο απο τα ραντιαλ και στην αλλη τριπλασιο.

----------


## drPanos

Είναι πολλααααα χρόνια η κεραία αυτή εκεί  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μα αυτη η κεραια ειναι του Μαχαραγια  :Blink: 

μπουχαχαχααχα χααχαχααααα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μετα απο συζητηση και προβληματισμο, για το αν και πως εκπεμπει αυτη η κεραια, εκανα μια μικρη ερευνα σε αυτους που την πουλανε.

1 
κατασκευαστης *pcs electronics, ονομα exterminator.*
Στοιχεια που δινουν για την κεραια.
6,3 db  :Blink: 

2 
Κατασκευαστης* Norwalk electronics ονομα Dominator* 
Στοιχεια που δινουν για την κεραια.
καπου λενε 3dbd καπου 6 dbd (δεν πολυ καταλαβα)



*Παμε τωρα στην αστεια πλευρα.*
*Ρωταω και τους 2 κατασκευαστες την ιδια ερωτηση*
1 Αν εχουν διαγραμα ακτινοβολιας
2 Γιατι αυτη η 3/4 κεραια, εκπεμπει καλυτερα απο μια j pole ή μια slim jim ?
3 ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες των exterminator & dominator ? (xaxa)
4 Πως ειναι δυνατο, να υπαρχει σε 2 εταιρειες, η ιδια φωτογραφια μιας κεραιας ?  :W00t: 


Διαβαστε απαντησεις και βγαλτε συμπερασμα
(*radiation pattern ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ* - )


*pcs electronics*
Your answer:
The two antennas are electrically identical and have identical gain and range.
The difference is with the connector. They are using head that was made for cheap SO239 connector (type with one large nut).  Since there is not
enough space the nut needs to be ground off a bit and it becomes very
fragile and easily breaks.
We are using custom CNC machined head for normal connector with 4 screws.
N or SO239 can easily be fixed to the head.

Another difference is that the other antenna is shipping from USA, this
is not cheap to ship via air mail and can take many weeks. And it needs to go through customs while our antennas are stocked in EU warehouse and ship fast and cheap with GLS.

*Norwalk electronics
*PCS Electronics is not a factory authorized  distributor for the Dominator antenna. They are purchasing a cheap clone of our  product from Inter Tech FM and reselling it as our antenna with our photos. Many  of the parts used including the gamma match and RF connectors are inferior when  compared with the original Dominator antenna. The basic free space radiation  pattern can be found on our website.* Sorry it is not more detailed.* The good  news is that we guarantee the Dominator antenna will outperform every other FM  antenna in existence of your money back within 30 days. No other company can  make this offer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact  me.

*
ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ SUPER ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ - ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ
ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ .... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΤΑ ΕΥΡΩ

ΥΓ
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΒΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΟΕΟ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?

*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Εκανα λαθος.
Η dominator αμερικης εχει καποιο λοβοδιαγραμμα
και γραφει 5,15 dbi και 14 μοιρες γωνια ....

----------


## nikos-b

γιατί νομιζις οτι επιδι εσύ ξέρεις να διαβάζεις αγγλικά ότι σονι και καλά  και υπολιπι ξέρουν γιατί λοιπόν αφού τα καταλαβαίνεις τόσο καλά δεν μας κάνεις και εμάς μια μετάφραση ;

----------


## nikos-b

μα πάνε καλά αυτή; δηλαδή για ένα κονεκτορα ζητάνε πάνω 50 ευρώ; :Cursing:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> μα πάνε καλά αυτή; δηλαδή για ένα κονεκτορα ζητάνε πάνω 50 ευρώ;



Ισως να υπαρχει διαφορά και στο gamma, τελος παντων, τοσα θελουν, τοσα ζητανε ....

Αυτο που με Βαζεις σε σκεψεις ειναι οτι, αφου αυτος ο τυπος της κεραιας, ειναι ΤΟΣΟ καλος, οσο μια κολινεαρ 2 διπολων (ετσι λενε αυτοι που τις κατασκευαζουν), 
*Γιατι δεν την κατασκευαζουν και αλλοι κατασκευαστες ?
Γιατι δεν εχει γινει μεγαλος ντορος ?
Γιατι δεν υπαρχουν αναλυτικες πληροφοριες και  λοβοδιαγραμματα με full αναλυση ?
*
Εχει ενα σκασμο db (λενε) , συμπιεζει τον λοβο στις 14 μοιρες (λενε) , και κανει κυκλικη εκπομπη ....

Προσωπικα θα εδινα και τα διπλα χρηματα για μια κεραια, αλλα δεν θα πεταγα ουτε ενα ευρω για μια κεραια που δεν υπαρχουν μαρτυριες για αυτα που κανει.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Ισως να υπαρχει διαφορά και στο gamma, τελος παντων, τοσα θελουν, τοσα ζητανε ....
> 
> Αυτο που με Βαζεις σε σκεψεις ειναι οτι, αφου αυτος ο τυπος της κεραιας, ειναι ΤΟΣΟ καλος, οσο μια κολινεαρ 2 διπολων (ετσι λενε αυτοι που τις κατασκευαζουν), 
> *Γιατι δεν την κατασκευαζουν και αλλοι κατασκευαστες ?
> Γιατι δεν εχει γινει μεγαλος ντορος ?
> Γιατι δεν υπαρχουν αναλυτικες πληροφοριες και  λοβοδιαγραμματα με full αναλυση ?
> *
> Εχει ενα σκασμο db (λενε) , συμπιεζει τον λοβο στις 14 μοιρες (λενε) , και κανει κυκλικη εκπομπη ....
> 
> Προσωπικα θα εδινα και τα διπλα χρηματα για μια κεραια, αλλα δεν θα πεταγα ουτε ενα ευρω για μια κεραια που δεν υπαρχουν μαρτυριες για αυτα που κανει.




Μια παροιμια λεει οπου ακους για πολλα κερασια, να κρατας μικρο καλαθι... :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

> Μια παροιμια λεει οπου ακους για πολλα κερασια, να κρατας μικρο καλαθι...



Πες τα φίλε μου Γιώργο...!!!
Συμφωνώ απολύτως. :Smile:

----------


## jeik

:Applause:   :Thumbup:   :OK:   :Thumbup:   :OK:   :Bye:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 



Xμμμμμ ?

Απο οτι βλεπω, καποιος εχει αντιθετη αποψη.
Ε Δημητρή ?
Σωστα γράφω ?

Για πες,
τι συμπερασματα εβγαλες ?

exterminator ?
Διπολο ?
Slim jim ?
J pole ?

Για πες λοιπον, τι ειδες ?

----------


## jeik

> Xμμμμμ ?
> 
> Απο οτι βλεπω, καποιος εχει αντιθετη αποψη.
> Ε Δημητρή ?
> Σωστα γράφω ?
> 
> Για πες,
> τι συμπερασματα εβγαλες ?
> 
> ...



________________________________________

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Παρακαλω πολυ τους ειδικους να δωσουν φωτα.

Εκανα μια σκεψη, για το πως λειτουργει μια τετοια κεραια.
*Λοιπον, αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι η exterminator ειναι μια j pole, οπου στην τροφοδοσια της υπαρχει απο ενα gama.
*
Λετε ?

Ετσι (ισως) με τον τροπο αυτο κατασκευης, η κεραια δεν θελει balun και *ακτινοβολει οπως μια j pole με balun.*

Aν οι απαντησεις των ειδικων, δεν ειναι 100% αρνητικες, λεω να κατασκευασω μια παραλλαγη των κεραιων exterminator και j pole.
Δηλαδη, θα κατασκευασω μια j pole οπου στην τροφοδοσια θα βαλω gama.

*ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ?*

----------


## jeik

E , μαλλον  κατα  κει  παει  το  πραγμα  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ΣΗμερα παρελαβα μια exterminator.
Θα την δοκιμασω και θα σας πω την γνωμη μου.
Οσο για την κατασκευη της , καλη ειναι, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν ασχοληθω θα την κατασκευασω καλλιτερη.

Μια μικρη δοκιμη με τον αναλυτη, λεει οτι στασιμα δεν υπαρχουν.

Στο επομενο ποστ ... θα υπαρχουν και μετρησεις με το band anazyzer

----------


## spa

καλημερα γιωργο 231 σου *ευχομαι* καλη επιτυχια φιλε στην κεραιαρα σου γιατι η ειναι best η κεραια απο εχο κοιταξη και στο ιnternet

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Με γεια Γιώργο περιμένουμε νέα από δοκιμές.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> καλημερα γιωργο 213 σου *ευχομαι* καλη επιτυχια φιλε στην κεραιαρα σου γιατι η ειναι best  η κεραια απο εχο κοιταξη και στο ιnternet



Φιλε Κωστα, μην βλεπεις τι γραφουν στο ιντερνετ.
Ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα που διαβασες, τα γραφουν αυτοι που τις πουλανε.
Αρα .... τριχες.

*το τεστ θα μας τα πει ολα.*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Με γεια Γιώργο περιμένουμε νέα από δοκιμές.



Πετρο, το Πασχα θα γινουν ολες οι δοκιμες.
αν "βγει" καλη η κεραια, θα την παρουσιασω και θα κατασκευασω και εγω μια.
Τωρα, οπως την ειδα, νομιζω οτι εχει καποια προβληματα.
πχ
 1 θα ηθελα καλλιτερο γαμμα..............
 2 ετσι οπως εχουν βαλει τον κονεκτορα, στην πρωτη βροχη, τα στασιμα θα πανε στον Θεο............
 3 Εκτος αυτου, οι τυπαδες εχουν κανει την κεραια σε 3 τμηματα. και αυτο για να κανουν ευκολες μεταφορες.

Η κεραια ειναι στην ιδια φιλοσοφια, της κεραιας που ειχα κατασκευασει (j pole ανευ κεντρικου στοιχειου). η μονη διαφορα ειναι το αντιστροφο τεχνιτο εδαφος και το γαμα ..... δηλαδη την κατασκευαζεις ευκολα .

*υγ
Δημητρη JEIK, Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ.*

----------


## radioamateur

Δηλαδή Γιώργο άνθρακας ο θησαυρός;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δηλαδή Γιώργο άνθρακας ο θησαυρός;



Δημητρη, της ετοιμης του εμποριου, ΝΑΙ .. ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑΣ (σε οτι αφορα την κατασκευη) - ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ.

Τωρα , για το πως εκπεμπει ... ειδωμεν

----------


## 296

Γιώργο 231 ποιά ήταν τα αποτελέσματα δοκιμών για την exterminator;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

χθες εγιναν, θα τα γραψω στο τεστ κεραιων

----------


## jeik

Απο  κορμι  φωναρα , απο  φωνή  μ.....ι ,  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: 

μια  χαρα  οι  διαστασεις , μια  χαρα  τα  στασιμα , που  ειναι  το  high gain  OEO ?

----------


## electron

Αρα Δημήτρη έπειτα από τόσο πειραματισμό μάλλον οι σταθερες αξίες ενός διπόλου, μιας gp ή και μιας 5/8, θα πρέπει να είναι στις πρώτες επιλογές κάποιου. Όλες αυτές οι σούπες κεραίες j σεη μεη και το κακό συναπάντημα, είναι καλές για την άλλη άκρη του ατλαντικού, που ούτε βουνά έχουν ούτε τον θόρυβο της μπάντας από τα καβουρντιστήρια που βγαίνουν από τα βουνά.

----------


## jeik

> Αρα Δημήτρη έπειτα από τόσο πειραματισμό μάλλον οι σταθερες αξίες ενός διπόλου, μιας gp ή και μιας 5/8, θα πρέπει να είναι στις πρώτες επιλογές κάποιου. Όλες αυτές οι σούπες κεραίες j σεη μεη και το κακό συναπάντημα, είναι καλές για την άλλη άκρη του ατλαντικού, που ούτε βουνά έχουν ούτε τον θόρυβο της μπάντας από τα καβουρντιστήρια που βγαίνουν από τα βουνά.



Nαι  ρε  γιάννη  :Sad:  , πολυ  χαμηλωμα  στον  λωβο  με  300 ευρω , καηκαν  ολα  τα  χορτα  στον  καμπο   :Lol:  , καλα  οι  αλλοι  που  βγαινουν  απο  το  βουνο  με  διπολα , καβιτι  κλπ  χιλιάδων  ευρω  για  να  βγαλουν  6-7  db  τοσο  ηλιθιοι  ειναι ? τι  να  πω , ιδια  υλικα , εργοστασιακες  διαστασεις , απειρες  δοκιμες  και  τηλεμετρησεις............. αποτελεσμα......... ακομα  αγνωστο.

----------


## spa

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ jeik ...

----------


## jeik

> Αρα Δημήτρη έπειτα από τόσο πειραματισμό μάλλον οι σταθερες αξίες ενός διπόλου, μιας gp ή και μιας 5/8, θα πρέπει να είναι στις πρώτες επιλογές κάποιου. Όλες αυτές οι σούπες κεραίες j σεη μεη και το κακό συναπάντημα, είναι καλές για την άλλη άκρη του ατλαντικού, που ούτε βουνά έχουν ούτε τον θόρυβο της μπάντας από τα καβουρντιστήρια που βγαίνουν από τα βουνά.



κοιτα , τα  πραγματα ειναι  συγκεκριμενα , ολες  οι  5/8  του  κοσμου  εχουν  την  ιδια  φιλοσοφια και  την  ιδια  συμπεριφορα , ολες  οι  3/4  του  κοσμου  εχουν  την  ιδια  φιλοσοφια και  την  ιδια  συμπεριφορα , ολα  τα  διπολα του  κοσμου  εχουν  την  ιδια  φιλοσοφια και  την  ιδια  συμπεριφορα , το  ιδιο  και  σε  διαταξεις  κολινεαρ ,το  φινιρισμα  και  ο  τροπος  τροφοδοσιας  αλλαζει  μονο , αλλα  καπου  βρωμαει  οταν  αρχιζουμε  τα  βολικα  2χ5/8 , 2χ 3/4 , πατεντα  χωρις  να  λαβαινουμε  υπ  οψιν  καποιες  κρισιμες  λεπτομερειες: τα  db  που  μετρανε  ειναι  σε  σχεση  με  ενα  διπολο  που  ''αιωρειται  στον  αερα'' δηλ  χωρις  σωληνα  στηριξης , αν  βαλεις  το  σωληνα  αυτοματως  ''τσιμπας'' κανα 2 db  προς  τα  κει  που  κοιταει  2+2,15  και  να  τα  4,15 dbi  απ  το  πουθενα  :Wink:  στο  απλο  διπολο.

κουραστηκα , περασε  η  ωρα , τα  υπολοιπα  αυριο  :Smile: .

----------


## nikos-b

...............................

----------


## nikos-b

...........................

----------


## WIZARD

nikos-b  βαλε και  μια φωτογραφια ,με ολοκληρη την κεραια να την δουμε.

----------


## tsakmaki

Καλησπερα, και παλι παιδια. Τελικα αυτη η exterminator (αυτη της pcs) σηκωνει το σημα η οχι? Δηλαδη αν παω σε περιοχη παραθαλασσια με σχεδον μηδενικο υψομετρο αλλα με αδειες συχνοτητες, θα ειναι οτι πρεπει (θα πηγαινει καλυτερα απο τα διπολα)?
Κατι ασχετο, την πουλει ο radio 741 στην Θεσ/νικη?
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## nikos-b

όχι δεν την πουλάει αν έχω κάποια στιγμή καιρό θα γράψω αναλυτικά πως γίνετε

----------


## jeik

> Καλησπερα, και παλι παιδια. Τελικα αυτη η exterminator (αυτη της pcs) σηκωνει το σημα η οχι? Δηλαδη αν παω σε περιοχη παραθαλασσια με σχεδον μηδενικο υψομετρο αλλα με αδειες συχνοτητες, θα ειναι οτι πρεπει (θα πηγαινει καλυτερα απο τα διπολα)?
> Κατι ασχετο, την πουλει ο radio 741 στην Θεσ/νικη?
> Ευχαριστω πολυ!!



με μηδενικο υψομετρο δεν θα κανει τιποτα οτι κεραια και να βαλεις , τουλαχιστον με αυτες που γνωριζουμε μεχρι σημερα , υπαρχει φοβερη εξασθενηση απο το εδαφος - δεντρα κλπ ,θελει υψος.

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

ερωτηση: Ξέρει κανεις εαν σε αυτη τη κεραια το gamma match παιζει καποιο ρολο προς τα εκει που κοιταει;Δηλαδη εαν πηγαινει καλύτερα....

----------


## jeik

> ερωτηση: Ξέρει κανεις εαν σε αυτη τη κεραια το gamma match παιζει καποιο ρολο προς τα εκει που κοιταει;Δηλαδη εαν πηγαινει καλύτερα....



Πρακτικα οχι , κατω απο το στρογγυλο οπου φιλοξενειται το γκαμα (στη βαση του στρογγυλου) δεν υπαρχει ακτινοβολια , οτι υπαρχει ειναι πανω απο το στρογγυλο , και φυσικα απολυτως πανκατευθυντικα.
Και να συμπληρωσω για τον τσακμακι οτι ο κατασκευαστης συστηνει τουλαχιστον 21 μετρα πυλωνα   :W00t:  !!!!!  γι αυτην την κεραια , για  να  δειξει  την  αποδοση  της.Αν  τον  φτιαξετε  αυτον  τον  πυλωνα , ετσι  για  απασχοληση  ρε  παιδι  μου  :Tongue2:  , πειτε  μου  κι  εμενα.
Η  κεραια  προτεινεται  φυσικα  για  επαγγελματικη  χρηση  εξ  ου  και  ο  πυλωνας  που  συστηνουν , και  τα  db  που  υποστηριζουν  ειναι  αποτελεσμα  του  οτι  ενα  συστημα  με  2  διπολα  εχει  απωλειες  απο  καλωδιωσεις-διαχωριστες , και  οτι  το  κατω  διπολο  ειναι  χαμηλοτερα, ο  ιστος  που  εχουμε  απο  πισω  κλπ  κλπ , ενω  αυτη  παει  και  κουμπωνει  στην  κορυφη  του  πυλωνα  :Wink:  , λογικη  ακουγεται  η  απολαβη  της.

Καποια  στιγμη  θα  την  ανεβασω  εγω  σε  25αρι  πυλωνα  και  θα  σας  πω  αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

[QUOTE=jeik;384379]Πρακτικα οχι , κατω απο το στρογγυλο οπου φιλοξενειται το γκαμα (στη βαση του στρογγυλου) δεν υπαρχει ακτινοβολια , οτι υπαρχει ειναι πανω απο το στρογγυλο , και φυσικα απολυτως πανκατευθυντικα.

θεωρητικά όμως; Υπάρχουν απολύτως πανκατευθυντικές κεραίες;

----------


## jeik

[QUOTE=Νίκος-Λάρισα;384387]



> Πρακτικα οχι , κατω απο το στρογγυλο οπου φιλοξενειται το γκαμα (στη βαση του στρογγυλου) δεν υπαρχει ακτινοβολια , οτι υπαρχει ειναι πανω απο το στρογγυλο , και φυσικα απολυτως πανκατευθυντικα.
> 
> θεωρητικά όμως; Υπάρχουν απολύτως πανκατευθυντικές κεραίες;



Ε .... στο απολυτως βαλε και κανα ερωτηματικο  :Rolleyes: , η  ισοτροπικη  που  ειναι  η  θεωρητικη  και  εχει  λωβοδιαγραμμα  σαν  σφαιρα  ειναι  η  απολυτως , αλλα  δεν  υπαρχει  πραγματικα  , ειναι  φανταστικη.
Οι  πανκατευθυντικες  ειναι  κατα   95%  διοτι  μολις  ''κουμπωσει''  το  καλωδιο  και  τοποθετηθει  στον  ιστο  κλπ  κλπ  κλπ  χανει  το θεωρητικο  100%.Αν  δεις  λωβοδιαγραμματα  καπου  την  εχουν  την   ανωμαλια  τους  κυκλικα.

Παντως  το  γκαμα  στη  συγκεκριμενη  δεν  δινει  το  ''κατι''  προς  την  πλευρα  που  υπαρχει.

----------


## radioamateur

> ΣΗμερα παρελαβα μια exterminator.
> Θα την δοκιμασω και θα σας πω την γνωμη μου.
> Οσο για την κατασκευη της , καλη ειναι, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν ασχοληθω θα την κατασκευασω καλλιτερη.
> 
> Μια μικρη δοκιμη με τον αναλυτη, λεει οτι στασιμα δεν υπαρχουν.
> 
> Στο επομενο ποστ ... θα υπαρχουν και μετρησεις με το band anazyzer



Αξίζει μια τέτοια αγορά;Πόσο σου στοίχησε κεραία & μεταφοριακά χωρις τραπεζικά έξοδα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δυστυχως Δημητρη, 
με αυτα που ειδα και μετρησα ... δεν αξιζει τα ευρα που κοστιζει.

Να σου το πω πιο απλα, 
εκπεμπει περιπου το ιδιο με μια j pole ...

Σχετικα με το κοστος δες το παρακατω.
Βαλε φυσικα σε αυτες τις τιμες φπα & μεταφορες ..... 

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html

----------


## radioamateur

Απ'ότι βλέπω στο http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html
γράφει ότι "*NOW SHIPPING FROM EU* " και η τιμή έπεσε αλλά και πάλι + φπα + μεταφορικά + έξοδα η τιμή είναι υψηλή.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι αν πάει καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από την J;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, δεν υπαρχει ουτε καλλιτερα ουτε χειροτερα, πανω- κατω, τα ιδια σκατα ειναι.

Η j pole εκπεμπει δυνατοτερα στις 0 μοιρες και στις - 2 μοιρες.
Ενω αυτη στελνει λιγο πιο ψηλα το σημα ...
Απο την αλλη, η exterminator, εχει gama .... αρα δεν παιζεις με balun ...

*Σε γενικες γραμμες ..... ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ....*
Παιξε και δοκιμασε μια j pole που δεν κοστιζει τιποτα ...

----------


## jeik

> Απ'ότι βλέπω στο http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html
> γράφει ότι "*NOW SHIPPING FROM EU* " και η τιμή έπεσε αλλά και πάλι + φπα + μεταφορικά + έξοδα η τιμή είναι υψηλή.
> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι αν πάει καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από την J;



Ολ αυτα που ειπε ο Γιώργος , ναι , τωρα ισως η εξτερμινατορ να παταει καλυτερα σε χαμηλα σημεια , με μετρησεις σε σταθερα σημεια δεν παταει καλυτερα , ελαχιστες οι διαφορες , αλλα τεραστια η διαφορα κοστους , αν λαβουμε ομως υπ οψιν την τιμη που ειδα προσφατα στο Νετ για μια jpole (150 euros) xa xa, δεν ειναι ακριβη η εξτερμινατορ που εχει και γκαμα ματς και ομορφια κατασκευής.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ποσο κοστιζει η j pole στο net ?
150 eurαααααααααα

εγω εχω κοστος 20 ευρω (μαζι με τον καφε και το λουκουμακι)

Βεβαια απο αποψη ομορφιας, η EXTERMINATOR ειναι απο τις πιο ομορφες κεραιες (που εχω δει)

----------


## Acinonyx

Η αρχή λειτουργίας της κεραίας αυτής νομίζω είναι η ίδια με των j-pole. Τα «radials» παίζουν το ρόλο του λ/4 stub απλά είναι σε τρισδιάστατη τοποθέτηση. Το μόνο πλεονέκτημα που έχει είναι το gamma matcher που ίσως την προσαρμόζει καλύτερα από ότι το σύστημα προσαρμογής των j-pole με τους κινούμενους ακροδέκτες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Η αρχή λειτουργίας της κεραίας αυτής νομίζω είναι η ίδια με των j-pole. Τα «radials» παίζουν το ρόλο του λ/4 stub απλά είναι σε τρισδιάστατη τοποθέτηση. Το μόνο πλεονέκτημα που έχει είναι το gamma matcher που ίσως την προσαρμόζει καλύτερα από ότι το σύστημα προσαρμογής των j-pole με τους κινούμενους ακροδέκτες.



με 2 λογια, τι λεει η θεωρια για το λοβοδιαγραμμα της ?

----------


## radioamateur

150 ... πολύ λιγότερα από την  http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html μήπως χρησιμοποιεί SO-239 στην είσοδο;
Ποιο είναι το site;Σε λίγο προβλέπω να την πουλάνε 50 γιατί μάλλον πήρανε χαμπάρι ότι το καρπούζι  βγήκε αγγούρι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> με 2 λογια, τι λεει η θεωρια για το λοβοδιαγραμμα της ?



Θα πρέπει να κάνω εξομοίωση με NEC.. Πιστεύω πάντως ότι θα έχει το ίδιο διάγραμμα με την j-pole, ίσως πιο συμμετρικό στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο.

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

καλημέρα παιδιά....εδω και δύο χρόνια περίπου δουλέυω την exterminator χωρίς ιδιαιτερα προβλήματα .Μετά από πτώση της ,οτι και να εκανα έχω στάσιμα ....το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να κάνω είναι νατα ρίξω στα 1:1,5...ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ εαν μονώσω το σημέιο επαφής της κεραιας με τον ιστό θα κερδίσω τίποτα? ευχαριστω



http://station-no-name.blogspot.com/
http://radiostation-noname.webs.com/

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> καλημέρα παιδιά....εδω και δύο χρόνια περίπου δουλέυω την exterminator χωρίς ιδιαιτερα προβλήματα .Μετά από πτώση της ,οτι και να εκανα έχω στάσιμα ....το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να κάνω είναι νατα ρίξω στα 1:1,5...ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ εαν μονώσω το σημέιο επαφής της κεραιας με τον ιστό θα κερδίσω τίποτα? ευχαριστω
> 
> 
> 
> http://station-no-name.blogspot.com/
> http://radiostation-noname.webs.com/



Οχι, θα χασεις τον χρονο σου.

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχεις προβλημα στο gama.
Aρα, ριξε το βαρος σου στην επισκευη του.

----------

Νίκος-Λάρισα (04-09-11)

----------


## radioamateur

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Βρήκα κάποιες πληροφορίες δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσουν να λύσεις το πρόβλημα των στασίμων...
PRE SETTINGS

*MHz*
*Main Radiator (A)*
*Gamma Rod (G)*
*Gamma Bracket (H)*

88.0
104.68 Inches
15-1/4 Inches
11-3/4 Inches

90.0
102.36 Inches
15-1/4 Inches
11-1/4 Inches

92.5
99.59 Inches
15 Inches
10-1/2 Inches

95.0
96.99 Inches
14-1/2 Inches
9-7/8 Inches

97.5
94.48 Inches
14-3/8 Inches
10-3/4 Inches

100.0
92.12 Inches
14-5/16 Inches
11-3/8 Inches

102.5
89.87 Inches
14-1/2 Inches
12-1/4 Inches

105.0
87.74 Inches
14-9/16 Inches
12-1/2 Inches

108.0
85.29 Inches
14-7/8 Inches
13-3/16 Inches

 :W00t:

----------

Νίκος-Λάρισα (05-09-11)

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

παιδια ευχαριστω για  την βοηθεια σας....Μερικές διευκρινισεις αν θέλετε ως προς τον ανω πινακα (για να μην την κατεβάσω πάλι χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος,ετσι προκλήθηκε η πτώση της):την απόσταση στο Α απο που την μετρώ? απο το J (πάνω ή κάτω) ? ή απο την αρχη του gamma (το γυμνο σιδερακι)?. την απόσταση στο Η απο που την μετρώ?στο main  η  στο rod(G)? 





http://station-no-name.blogspot.com/
http://radiostation-noname.webs.com/

----------


## radioamateur

> παιδια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας....Μερικές διευκρινισεις αν θέλετε ως προς τον ανω πινακα (για να μην την κατεβάσω πάλι χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος,ετσι προκλήθηκε η πτώση της):την απόσταση στο Α απο που την μετρώ? απο το J (πάνω ή κάτω) ? ή απο την αρχη του gamma (το γυμνο σιδερακι)?. την απόσταση στο Η απο που την μετρώ?στο main η στο rod(G)? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://station-no-name.blogspot.com/
> http://radiostation-noname.webs.com/



Θα πρέπει να στείλεις mail στον κατασκευαστή info@fmbroadcastantenna.com για τις ακριβείς πληροφορίες συντονισμού...

 :Unsure:

----------

Νίκος-Λάρισα (05-09-11)

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα , την συγκεκριμενη κεραια την εχω τοποθετησει στην ταρατσα ενος φιλου μου για λογαριασμο του και παει πολυ καλα.  το υψομετρο ειναι 70 μετρα απο θαλασσα με ορατοτητα ( χωρις και κοντινα εμποδια ) και ανεβασμενη σε στυλο 6 μετρων συντονισμενη 95.4 mhz   επειδη ο τυπος ειναι φραγκατος και εχει δοκιμασει πολλες κεραιες και εχει επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα 2 kilowatt, για κυκλικη εκπομπη εκει που ειναι πηγαινει καλυτερα απο οτι με slim jim  η j pole .  για 6 db  δεν ειναι .  ειναι μια κεραια που θελει αρκετο χρονο για συντονισμο δεν ανυψωνη το σημα οπως η 5/8 και σε συγκριση με διπολο gamma πηγαινει καλυτερα. περισσοτερα στοιχεια δεν εχω να γραψω .  καποια στιγμη συντομα θα την κατεβασω και θα την κανω copy και θα γραψω περισσοτερα.  λογω του οτι στην αρχη που την ειδα οταν την εφερε ο φιλος μου δεν μου γεμισε το ματι γι αυτο δεν ασχοληθηκα με λεπτομερειες

----------


## a84xr

*Βρε παλικαρια μηπως υπαρχει κανενας να μπορει να μου δωσει περισσοερα στοιχεια για αυτην την κεραια; Καποιο manual απο τον φιλο που την αγορασε? radioamateur  θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις  ξανα την φωτογραφια απο το τελευταιο σου post;  
Περισσοτερα στοιχεια κατασκευης της κεραιας οπως
1.Στοιχεια κατασκευεης του gamma match;
2.Δηλαδη ποσο ειναι το εξωτερικο κομματι, που κολιεται στον κονεκτορα, σε διατομη και μηκος; 
3.Καθως επεισης το εσωτερικο κομματι του αλουμινιου που συνεχιζει μεχρι τον βραχηκυκλωτηρα και ποσο απο αυτο μπενει μεσα στο αλλο και τι παχος εχει; 
4.Ποσο αποσταση εχει  ο βραχηκυκλωτηρας μεταξι του εκπεμπομενου και του στοιχειου το gamma match; 
5.Ποσο μηκος εχει η περιμετρος της στεφανης που πιανουν τα radial; 
6.Τι διατομη εχουν το εκπεμπομενο καθετο και ποσο τα radial; 
Ευχαριστω πολυ και περιμενω απαντησεις . *

----------


## a84xr

*Επανέρχομαι μετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια στο θέμα και ζητάω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την κεραία, από όσους έχουν ασχοληθεί.*

----------

